# Rewiring outlet?



## TaskBoy (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a counter-high outlet that I want to move down to floor level (about 12 inches from floor). I want to lose the the counter outlet and wire nut together the NM cables coming into and out of that box (just put a cover on it). I then want to run a NM cable out that box and terminate it at the new floor level outlet. Sound ok?


----------



## triple D (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds good, just make sure the wire size is a match, and oh yah, turn off the darn power first. We care about yah! Good luck....


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 26, 2008)

Task, I see no problem in what you want to do. However, ....

Is this existing receptacle serving and actual kitchen or bathroom counter? If you will will likely be creating a code (and logical) violation by removing it. 

Second, if not, and you do not want to upper box and more, there is a good chance the wires come from below the upper box. You may just be able to pop the staples loose and bring the cables down to your new box.


----------



## TaskBoy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Petey, the area was a wet bar and now is going to be a work cubby. Wet bars are sooo 70s, lol. Unfortunately the wires were way too short to run down, hence my idea. Thanks.


----------

